# Minneapolis Local 292



## mcsparks (Oct 22, 2016)

Curious if there is anyone on the forum from the Minneapolis local 292? I'm presently a non-union apprentice, but considering going union. The shop I'm working for has many issues (incompetence, organization, safety, scheduling, etc, etc) so I will need to either find a new shop or go union ASAP. My question is, how saturated is the local with apprentices right now? Kind of a hard answer to pull from anyone through official channels. I'm a little bit older than most apprentices so I have a family to support. The few apprentices I know in the local have generally been laid off for vast stretches of time… While I would love to be a part of the local, I have to provide for the family first and would prefer to do it in the electrical trade. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

The work picture is strong, there's always a job for someone who shows up on time with the right tools and attitude


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Have you tried finding any other ecs posting for jobs?


----------



## mcsparks (Oct 22, 2016)

Majewski, yes, I'm definitely applying to other non-union shops! From being a long time lurker here, I understand that you're in my area, so if you hear of any reputable contractors looking for help, let me know! I've only been in the field for a year or so, but coming from a shady shop where apprentices were frequently left on jobs to do work that passes inspection, im pretty solid on my basics! I did quit my last job very recently, although I am grateful for the opportunity to get my foot in the door in the field... it was the quintessential nightmare shop: drunk supervisor on the job, had to use basically 100% of my own tools, parts and chase down paychecks from the "manager" of the company. It goes on... 

Luckily, I have skills from my previous career to fall back on while I work on furthering my electrical career.... so maybe doing the IBEW apprenticeship game might be the best way forward! At the end of the day, hoping to have pride in my company and future. But maybe that's too much to ask for, ha!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I wonder if I know em! Lol


----------



## mcsparks (Oct 22, 2016)

Prison buddy?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh he's a convicted felon too?!


----------



## mcsparks (Oct 22, 2016)

Nah, I was just joking. But sooner or later... do enough jobs wasted and you're bound to be liable for something! Personally, I can't imagine it to be that fun doing electrical work hammered but you know, different strokes. Although more dangerous things probably happen when he's behind the wheel on the way to a job. For $50/hr, folks are thrilled to get the work done by a "licensed professional", drunk or not. Ya get what you pay for!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Lol.... I wanna pm you but you don't have enough posts yet.


----------



## mcsparks (Oct 22, 2016)

Just know that "guy" is out there bidding on the same jobs as you in the same market. I'll see you at the Home Depot brah, lol


----------

